# My Tank Evolution



## gewoon_rik (Mar 19, 2010)

hello,

few months ago I got a tank made out of betonplex (multiplex with epoxy toplayer)
size is 59 inch x 23,6 x 23,6... 142USG
it had aa background in it, but I didn't like it that way... it looked like this...

















I broke out the background, and started allover again...
so this is the new background... made out of Styrofoam with the first layer of stoneglue (???) on it! 2 layers to go... and a final layer of epoxy
I also have a root of a pear tree in there... offcourse with 2 layers epoxy on it, so it will not rot away ( lol sorry for my bad language







)

enough for the talking... pictures!!!

























in the taank, it will look like this...









































hope you guys like it!!

grtz from Belgium,

Rik


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Great job on the background







Are you going to leave it that color?


----------



## Jared35 (Sep 15, 2009)

I love it


----------



## xeloR (Jan 2, 2009)

that'spretty cool. what are you going to stock it with?


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 19, 2010)

the color will eventually become dark... maybe dark brown, maybe black.. i dunno yet...
it still needs 2 layers and a layer epoxy, finished with sand!
I have 4 RBP's but I will add 5 extra, I guess...
grtz


----------



## dmackey (Jan 26, 2010)

looks great mannn...


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Keep us updated with pics of your progress


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 19, 2010)

UPDATE!!

did another layer of stone glue... this tile I added some black matt paint!

grtz,

Rik


----------



## shiver905 (May 27, 2009)

Very nice, Keep us updated


----------



## DanieleRoma (Dec 15, 2009)

shiver905 said:


> Very nice, Keep us updated


i really like this layout! good job man!
to make it more realist i suggest to you some ontano and catappa leafs on the substrate. more natural and wild in that setting!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i like the progress. keep us updated


----------



## motoracer110 (May 13, 2010)

this is awesome







giving me some good ideas


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 19, 2010)

a little late, but the pirs. are in the tank for a week now...









































grtz,

Rik


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Turned out amazing, really nice setup, very natuaral looking


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good. The reds (especially the one closest to the front in both pics) has some nice colors


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

amazing!!! love what you did with the tank and those reds are some of the nicest ive seen in a while









is the clown loach still alive?


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful tank! Nice fish!


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

its come out real nice









although i fear the clown loach may become supper at some point for the p's


----------



## gewoon_rik (Mar 19, 2010)

His Majesty said:


> its come out real nice
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 maybe someday they will be eaten, maybe not... who wil tell?maybe the biggest piranha eats all the rest of the piranha's...
Who will tell, my friend? they are in my cohab for only 2 months now... the other fishes are together with the piranha's since I bought them, 1 year ago... fishes are 2 plecostomus, 4 ancystrus, 6 corydora's, xx number of endler guppy's... cohab is fine by now but maybe one day the're all gone...

grtz,

Rik


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

Tank looks AWESOME!


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

wow man this is sweet


----------

